# Tommy build with Tim Hortons parody graphic



## Servant07 (Sep 8, 2019)

Designing the graphics is just as fun as making the pedals. Sometimes I will have a pedal built and ready to box sitting around for days until I think of some fun graphics for it. As for the sound, well what can I say, it's a Timmy and I sold my real Timmy soon after finishing this build, they sounded identical.


----------



## Barry (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 8, 2019)

I did an A/B test with mine as well, just about bang on.
Yours looks great mate


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 8, 2019)

great build !!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 8, 2019)

I would buy that ! Looks Fantastic...nice graphics 

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 8, 2019)

As a Canadian I would not drink that pedal.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 9, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> As a Canadian I would not drink that pedal.



The pedal probably tastes better than the coffee.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 9, 2019)

Aw c'mon...as a former Canadian I miss a good cup of Tim's


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 9, 2019)

Hasn’t been the same since the Burger King partnership. I used to like it!


----------



## Gordo (Sep 9, 2019)

That's a drag.  That was always one of the cool parts about going back.  I still have family in Calgary.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 9, 2019)

I was just there last month. Not sure why I used to have such a hate on for the place, but it really grew on me!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Sep 9, 2019)

The coffee aint the best but its still 100 times better than dunking doughnut's xD.
That pedal looks like its a retail one !!! Very nice ))


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 11, 2019)

Wonderful


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow.  I really have to learn how to do waterslide decals.


----------

